# Now-SIX expanded 40-cal. bullets including Hydra-Shoks



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Blew up a few more jugs today with 2 Federal loads. The missing Note 2 would indicate that this load is the regular-quality Federal PD ammo and is part number XM40HB. Mounted them on a foamboard-mounted spreadsheet.








Both the Federals performed very well, as I expected--but I expected that of the expensive Golden Sabers and was disappointed. Don't know if I like the looks of the expanded JHP or the HS better. 

So far, 4 winners and 2 losers.

If anyone would be willing to send me a halfdozen 40-cal. 155g. Speer Gold Dot--or any other premium brands/types--bullets or cartridges, I'll promptly mail them a 5- or 10-dollar bill, respectively. E-mail me at jeffreybehr(at)cox(dot)net if you're willing.

Bigger pics are at http://s89.photobucket.com/albums/k220/jeffreybehr/Shooting stuff/ .


----------

